# What's everyone been catching lately?



## PennPreference (Jun 16, 2014)

I've been going out to the Sikes Bridge lately at night to beat the heat and haven't caught nothing but catfish. I've mostly been using croakers and pin fish that I've caught with my bait net under the lights. My setup is a fish finder rig (carolina to some folks) with a 20 lb fluro leader and size 1 owner mosquito hook. I've been hearing of some slot reds being caught there at night but none have graced me with their presence so far. Am I doing something wrong or is it hit or miss as usual?


----------



## prov304 (May 22, 2011)

I was just there yesterday from about 2pm to 6pm and tried freelining live shrimp and ended up hooking into one whiting which fell off the line before I could reel it all the way in and hooked a couple of blue crabs which apparently were stealing the live shrimp off my lines. There were fishing jumping everywhere but they weren't biting. I'm guessing white trout and whiting but maybe my setup was wrong. There were a couple of people that caught some pinfish but I didn't hear about anyone catching anything other that. As a sidenote, I noticed a couple of guys the other night throwing a mullet net on the Pensacola side of Sykes near the beginning of the bridge and they were catching mullet when no one else was catching anything.


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

Try a slip bobber at Sykes. Get off the bottom.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Specs are easily spooked but the are coming out of the grass beds getting a little snack fairly consistently. Just got to keep teasing them with something they want and eventually one will bite. Just left from there at 5am so I didn't have enough time to fry this one up. He'll fry up later :yes:


----------

